# ArmA 3 - Informationen, Diskussionen, Probleme [Sammelthread]



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2011)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Arma 3. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Arma 3. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.

----


> Arma 3, the latest installment of the
> tactical military simulation game from independent developers Bohemia
> Interactive, creators of the award-winning mil-sim series Arma.
> 
> ...



Betaphase startet am 25.Juni 2013.


----------



## helder (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: ArmA 3 angekündigt!*

der Vorgänger war schon bugverseucht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTR1XWfI0PU
da wird es mit Arma 3 wohl auch so sein!


----------



## Morwenth (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: ArmA 3 angekündigt!*

Hrm, bugverseucht? hoffe nicht! Würde die Freude (und auch Vorfreude) beträchtlich dämpfen. Erstmal abwarten, inhaltlich klingt es shcon mal nicht schlecht!


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: ArmA 3 angekündigt!*

Es gibt einen ersten Teaser-Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Ylw0SQQNDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Dazu einen Haufen neue Bilder: http://www.zing.cz/screenshoty/index/2625/arma-3

Da Bohemia auch auf der e3 ist, wird es sicher in den nächsten Stunden und Tage noch neue Videos, Informationen und Bilder geben. Sobald es was Neues gibt, melde ich mich hier in dem Thread wieder.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: ArmA 3 angekündigt!*

Die ersten ArmA 3 Ingame-Szenen von der E3:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3YHbcYK82E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. August 2011)

Neue, exklusive Bilder bei PC Gamer:  Arma 3 exclusive screenshots | PC Gamer


----------



## JCFR (16. August 2011)

Oi! Wieder eine Bug-katastrophe oder ein patch-Flickenteppich? 
Es heißt ja immer, aller guten Dinge sind drei... also dann zeigt mal, Bohemia.
Und bitte kein: TARGET, close, IN FRONT OF, us. SNIPER, behind, HOUSE, left.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. August 2011)

Bei der Gamestar gibt es ein Interview mit Ivan Buchta über ArmA 3: Interviews: ARMA 3 - »Wir wollen kein perfektes Spiel machen.« bei GameStar.de


----------



## DrMabuseXX (1. November 2011)

Leck mich fett, die Grafik ist wirklich der Hammer, da kann Battlefield 3 endgültig einpacken (gut, das konnte es auch schon bei ArmA II : Operation Arrowhead).

Die Jungs von Bohemia Interactive rocken einfach!

@ JCFR: Dummkopf, geh woanders trollen du Opfer, heute kommt kein Spiel mehr ohne Patch aus. GTA 4, Call of Duty, alle brauchen 5-7 Patches. 
Und ein ArmA ist VIEL komplexer als solche Kindergams wie call of duti.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2012)

Es gibt einen neuen Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I0untAgEncI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0tOSjYgGvHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juli 2012)

Auf der Gamestarseite gibt es einen neuen Vorschaubericht über die Alpha von Arma 3: Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2012)

Neues zur ArmA 3 Veröffentlichung:

*Status Update for Arma 3*

In what might be described as an eventful year, Bohemia Interactive  has decided to postpone the release of Arma 3. The additional  development time enables the project to reach its full potential, with  the studio expecting to finalize their release plans in the new year.    Recently, Joris-Jan van ‘t Land, a 10-year veteran of Bohemia  Interactive, took over the role of Arma 3 Project Lead from Daniel  Musil, who left the studio to pursue other opportunities.
 Joris-Jan van ‘t Land: _"We’ve been in the process of implementing  changes that will help us innovate as a studio under unexpected  circumstances - facing problems we simply couldn't have imagined”_,  referring to the detainment of two Bohemia Interactive employees in  Greece. Both were arrested on suspicion of espionage while spending  their holiday on Lemnos - an island that served as inspiration for the  environment in Arma 3. They have since remained in jail pending legal  proceedings. _"We're still trying to make sense of the situation and  hope that our colleagues will be released soon. Although their plight  has certainly affected us on a personal level, we continue working on  the tasks identified as key to the release of Arma 3."_
 The new release window of Arma 3 has  been set for 2013. Joris-Jan van 't Land: _"I  hope this update provides some answers regarding the status of the  project. We’re currently sorting the specifics so we can deliver a more  complete announcement at the beginning of next year."_
 The studio is also working on a standalone version of _DayZ_, which is developed by a team led by Dean Hall.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2013)

Wie die PC Games heute berichtet, wurde der Name der Hauptinsel von Limnos auf Altis geändert, vermutlich damit es keinen realen Namen mehr besitzt und man weiteren Diskussionen aus dem Weg geht.

Hier die offizielle Stellungnahme dazu: Klick

Außerdem sollen im Februar weitere neue Informationen veröffentlicht werden.
Dazu gab es noch 2 neue Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2013)

Bei Arma 3 wird auf Steam gesetzt:



> *Setzt exklusiv auf Steam*
> 
> ArmA 3  wird auf Steam setzen und zwar exklusiv. Daher ist es erforderlich,  dass die Militärsimulation mit einem Steam-Account verbunden wird, dies  hat Joris-Jan van't Land (Project Lead) von Bohemia Interactive bekannt  gegeben. Da die Entwickler allerdings gegen  Always-Online-Kopierschutzsysteme sind, wird man ArmA 3 auch im  Offline-Modus spielen können (ohne Multiplayer-Funktionalität).  Box-Versionen soll es dennoch in vielen Ländern im Handel geben, aber  auch diese Fassungen werden einen Steam-Account erfordern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2013)

Es wird auch eine Ladenversion geben und der Termin steht fest: *3.Quartal 2013*!



> *Box-Version von Peter Games*
> 
> Peter Games (Publishing-Label von Morphicon) wird die Militärsimulation ArmA 3  im dritten Quartal 2013 als Box-Produkt in Deutschland und vielen  weiteren europäischen Ländern vertreiben. Das Spiel wird außerdem  lokalisiert in einer der folgenden Sprachen verfügbar sein: Deutsch,  Englisch, Französisch, Italienisch und Spanisch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2013)

*Alpha, Beta, Versionen, Preise und Co.*

  		  		 Am 5. März soll die Alpha-Version von Arma 3  starten. Diese frühe Version der Militärsimulation soll den Entwicklern  bei der Bugjagd und der technischen Optimierung helfen - die vier  bekannten Showcase-Missionen (Infantry, Vehicles, SCUBA und Helicopter)  können ebenso ausprobiert werden, wie einige Waffen sowie Fahrzeuge,  Editor und zwei Multiplayer-Szenarios. Allerdings ist nur die kleine  Insel Stratis (20 km²) zugänglich. 

Interessierte Spieler können  an der Alpha-Phase teilnehmen, indem sie Arma 3 Alpha (24,99 Euro) oder  Arma 3 Digital Deluxe Edition (39,99 Euro) auf Steam kaufen (ab dem 5.  März). Die Digital Deluxe Edition enthält ebenfalls den digitalen  Soundtrack, digitale Karten, einen digitalen Taktik-Guide und ein  Steam-Geschenk "Arma: Cold War Assault" (ehemals Operation Flashpoint:  Cold War Crisis) - die digitalen Extras werden allerdings erst  freigeschaltet, wenn das fertige Spiel erscheint. Käufer von Arma 3  Alpha oder Arma 3 Digital Deluxe Edition bekommen ebenfalls Zugriff auf  die Beta-Phase (geplant für das zweite Quartal 2013) und das fertige  Spiel (geplant für das dritte Quartal 2013). Der Preis der jeweiligen  Editionen (Beta, Final) wird im weiteren Verlauf allerdings ansteigen (Übersicht).

Darüber hinaus wollen die Entwickler auch eine Arma 3 Supporter Edition im hauseigenen Shop  für 69,99 Euro anbieten. Diese Edition soll alle Inhalte der Digital  Deluxe Edition umfassen und verspricht ebenfalls Zugang zu allen  DLC-Paketen. _"Besides the additional Arma development support, this  edition ships with all the extras from the digital deluxe edition, a  Steam Gift of Arma X, all future Arma 3 DLCs, a special forums medal and  the opportunity to have their names featured in the game's credits. The  full overview of editions, and their conditions, can be found on Arma  3's new website."

"Last but not least, Bohemia Interactive also  intends to release a free, limited version of the Alpha, named Arma 3  Alpha Lite. The Alpha Lite will be available one week after the initial  Alpha release, on Thursday March 14th, and does not include a  multiplayer component and modding support. Access to the Alpha Lite is  invite-only and can be obtained from people who have purchased the Arma 3  Alpha. Invites will also be randomly distributed via the Arma 3 social  channels and as giveaways by selected media outlets. The Arma 3 Alpha  Lite expires on June 15, does not provide access to the Arma 3 Beta and  does not include a copy of the final game."_ 

Quelle


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2013)

Hier sieht man nochmal schön in der Übersicht, was man mit welchem Paket erhält: Arma 3 | Official Website


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2013)

Ein paar neue Bilder wurden veröffentlicht: Klick


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. März 2013)

Die Bilder sehen seht gut aus und grundsätzlich bin ich Militär-Simulationen auch nicht abgeneigt, auch wenn ich so gut wie keine Erfahrung habe (Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising war in meinen Augen Mist und ich habe es nie zu Ende gespielt/spielen können). Ob ich mir ArmA 3 irgendwann mal hole, hängt einzig und allein davon ab, ob das Spiel sauberer programmiert wurde als der Vorgänger. Technische Schnitzer, welche die Spielbarkeit beeinträchtigen gehen nämlich gar nicht. Wenn die Kollegen im Cockpit den Vogel jedes Mal in den Berg fliegen, die Kameraden meine Befehle nicht ausführen oder die K.I. schon damit überfordert ist, eine Tür zu öffnen, sage ich direkt und ganz klar nein. Dafür macht mich das Genre zu wenig an um darüber hinwegzusehen. Aber mit der kleinen Finanzspritze durch die Verkäufe des Vorgängers dank DayZ und zusätzlicher Entwicklungszeit könnte es was werden. Zu Release vielleicht nicht, aber später. Da gehe ich auch keine Risiken ein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2013)

Es gibt 2 neue Interviews: 
Bei der PC Gamer und bei der Gamestar

Es wurden neue Bilder aus der Alpha veröffentlicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem kündigte dslyecxi von ShackTactical für heute die ersten Videos aus der ArmA 3 Alpha an.


_Quellen_: Armed-Assault.de, dslyecxi.com, PCGamer, Gamestar


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2013)

dslyecxi hat nun wie versprochen die Videos veröffentlicht:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLIPW0oIvm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G8vrbzNYEwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Leider kann ich nur 2 posten, das Dritte wurde von der Gema bzw. youtube leider für Deutschland gesperrt. War sicher irgendein Musikstück dabei, was ihnen mal wieder nicht gepasst hat 

Quelle


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2013)

ArmA 3 Sneak Preview Trailer


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nur 2 posten, das Dritte wurde von der Gema bzw. youtube leider für Deutschland gesperrt. War sicher irgendein Musikstück dabei, was ihnen mal wieder nicht gepasst hat


 
Ist ja nicht so als hätten die meisten irgendein Browseraddon installiert, dass die Sperre umgeht, nicht wahr?


----------



## shippy74 (6. März 2013)

Ich finde das spiel interessant, hoffe nur es kommt OHNE steam und es gibt ne DEMO. Kam leider mit ARMA 2 (Steuerung)überhaupt nicht klar, hoffe da wird der 3te teil besser. Wäre schade.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich finde das spiel interessant, hoffe nur es kommt OHNE steam und es gibt ne DEMO. .


 
Da muss ich deine Hoffnungen wohl direkt zerstreuen: 
Arma 3: Militär-Simulation erscheint exklusiv für Steam

Du hast sicherlich deine Gründe, wie die wenigen anderen verbliebenen Steam-Verweigerer auch. Vielleicht solltes du der Plattform dennoch mal eine Chance geben, es gibt sicherlich Schlimmeres auf Erden. Aber das ist dein Ding. Dir ist sicherlich selbst klar, dass dir in Zukunft noch vieles andere entgehen wird, wenn du dich damit nicht arrangierst.


----------



## shippy74 (6. März 2013)

Die Plattform stört mich eigentlich nicht aber ich hab nen I Stick mit Traffic Begrenzung und in dem Fall kannst du Steam einfach vergessen. Das ist der ganze Grund. Danke dir für die Auskunft,dann brauch ich mich auch nicht mehr auf das Teil zu freuen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> ich hab nen I Stick mit Traffic Begrenzung und in dem Fall kannst du Steam einfach vergessen.


 
Mein Beileid, Alter.


----------



## shippy74 (6. März 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid, Alter.



Glaub mir es gibt schlimmeres, bisher hab ich immer noch Spiele gefunden die ich Spielen konnte. Aber danke.


----------



## golani79 (6. März 2013)

Habs jetzt mal angetestet - für na Alpha läufts erstaunlich sauber.
Muss sagen, es gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick ziemlich gut.

Hier noch ein paar Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es sein, dass man nicht mehr als 5 Bilder anhängen kann pro Post?


----------



## MisterSmith (6. März 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Du hast sicherlich deine Gründe, wie die wenigen anderen verbliebenen Steam-Verweigerer auch. Vielleicht solltes du der Plattform dennoch mal eine Chance geben, es gibt sicherlich Schlimmeres auf Erden.


 Du Verführer! 

Eine Chance habe ich Steam mal vor Jahren gegeben, wollte die Demo von Half-Life 2 installieren, war die einzige die ich trotz vieler Bemühungen nicht zum laufen gebracht habe.

Nebenbei ich habe eine 32.000'er Leitung und selbst die wäre mir für manche Spiele die ich gekauft habe definitiv viel zu langsam, wie z. B. für Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. März 2013)

Für gewöhnlich habe ich ja eigentlich kein Interesse daran, irgendwelche Alpha- und Beta-Versionen frühzeitig zu spielen. Bei Arma 3 mache ich aber mal ne Ausnahme. Hab's mir gekauft und lade es gerade runter. Ich meine: Die Vollversion hätte ich mir eh gekauft und die bekomme ich durch die Vorbestellung inkl. Alpha- und Beta-Version noch ne Ecke günstiger. Quasi ein Crowd-Funding Light. Bin sehr gespannt.

Was die 32.000er Leitung angeht: Ich hab nur ne 16.000er (mehr ist hier scheinbar technisch nicht möglich) und bei Dragon Age Origins habe ich tatsächlich sehr darunter gelitten. Aber wenn man sich nebenher mit was anderem beschäftigt (nicht mit HD Videos bei Youtube), dann kriegt man die Zeit schon ganz gut rum. Jetzt steht das ganze Wochenende vor der Tür, da habe ich genug Zeit für Arma 3.

*edit ein paar Stunden später*

Besonders lang konnte ich bisher nicht testen, das Gesehene hat mir aber definitiv gefallen. Alles wirkt irgendwie noch immer wie in Arma II, aber viele Kleinigkeiten wurden verbessert. Das ganze Handlung fühlt sich ein bisschen direkter an (bilde ich mir vielleicht auch nur ein), die Optik ist auf gewohnt hohem Niveau. 

Die Performance ist ok, nicht herausragend ... ungefähr auf Arma II Niveau, lediglich die Post Process Shader funktionieren jetzt wesentlich besser (kein Maus-Lag mehr) und sind im Vergleich zu Arma II ein bisschen dezenter gehalten.

Das neue Inventar ist zwar ungewohnt, aber es gefällt mir. Lediglich die Sache mit dem schnellen Umrüsten von diversen Waffen-Extras (Zielfernrohre etc.) kommt mir in Sachen Realismus etwas seltsam vor. In der Realität müssen die Dinger doch erstmal an die jeweilige Waffe angepasst werden, so dass man die ganze Sache nicht mal eben hinter der nächsten Häuserecke bei einem Feuergefecht erledigen kann, oder? Ich mag mich aber irren, hab nie ein Sturmgewehr in der Hand gehabt. Vielleicht sind moderne Waffen und Extras ja so präzise gefertigt, dass da keine Feinjustierungen nötig sind.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, kann man jetzt so gut wie jedes Gebäude auf der Insel betreten. Das war eine Sache, die mich in Arma II (vor allem auf Chernarus) ein wenig gestört hat. Man hatte dicke Knarren dabei, konnte aber eine einfache Holzhütte nur durch eine bestimmte Tür oder gar nicht betreten. Ich hoffe, auf der späteren, großen Insel wird das genauso sein.

Fahrzeuge sind scheinbar immer noch ähnlich arcadelastig gehalten, wie im Vorgänger. Die Physik vom Quad und vom Geländewagen wurde ein wenig verbessert, das Flugverhalten von Helicoptern fühlt sich auch ein bisschen anders an, ist aber weit vom Take on Helicopters entfernt. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die Take on Helicopters Flugphysik zumindest optional angeboten wird, auch wenn ich dabei vermutlich eine Menge fluchen werde. Aber es wäre einfach eine schöne Sache, den Realismusgrad von Fahrzeugen ein wenig zu erhöhen. Während Infantriekämpfe kaum realistischer am Monitor machbar sind, fühlen sich die Fahrzeuge an wie in Battlefield ... hat mir in den Vorgängerspielen nicht so gut gefallen. Wenn die technischen Vorraussetzungen in der Engine stecken, dann wird da evtl. irgendwann auch mal was per Mod gemacht.

Was mich ebenfalls sehr gestört hat, auch wenn es nur eine Kleinigkeit ist, die sicher einfach ihre Ursache darin hat, dass es eben nur eine Alpha-Version ist: Der größere Hubschrauber (KA 60) hat optisch zwar ein Fahrwerk mit Rädern, crasht aber, wenn man eine nicht allzu schnelle und sehr vorsichtige Vorwärts-Landung durchführt. Auch kann man das Ding am Boden nicht zum Rollen kriegen, was aber auch noch an der Vorgänger-Flugphysik liegen wird.

Ich hoffe, dass die paar Kritikpunkte, die ich bisher habe, im Laufe der Entwicklung noch überarbeitet werden.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Spiel bisher sehr gut. Es fühlt sich nicht buggy an, wie die Vorgänger, als sie rausgekommen sind, das ganze Spielgefühl ist ein bisschen direkter geworden, Input-Lags wurden verbessert ... ich habe große Hoffnungen, dass Arma III bei Release alles (wenn auch nur ein kleines bisschen) besser machen wird als Arma II. Letztendlich ist es ja erst die Alpha-Version, da kommt sicher noch einiges an Neuerungen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2013)

Für Leute, die bereits die ArmA 3 Alpha spielen: Heute gab es ein neues Update: Arma 3 | Official Website


----------



## INU-ID (16. April 2013)

Von Odium (ARMA-Veteran) gibts auch schon ein paar Videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3Ql342GHgY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWsqRxRKhIc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuJNhskqIKo


((( btw: hi shadow  )))


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. April 2013)

Super, Inu  Danke für die Videos.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

*Arma 3 Angespielt*

HI Leute!
Hab die Alpha seit ca. 3 Tagen und muss sagen das sie mir immer mehr spaß macht.
Ich habe zuvor nicht Arma 2 Gespielt, also bin nicht negativ beeinträchtigt;D
Das Spiel, also zumindest der InfanterieTeil kommt mir sehr realistisch vor und zu verbuggt finde ich es auch nicht.
Ich meine es ist ne Alpha, wenn die Entwickler jetzt nicht die Produktion einstllen weil ein paar es schon gut finden ( hoffenltih nicht) kanns ja nur besser werden.
Ja die Fahrzeug Steuerung erschient mir noch nicht so logisch und wie der Helikopter fliegt ist manchmal ein bisschen seltsam.
Sonst kann das ein ech geniales Spiel werden !

PS: schöne Vids


----------



## golani79 (19. April 2013)

xXSironimoXx schrieb:


> [...] und wie der Helikopter fliegt ist manchmal ein bisschen seltsam.


 
Ich glaube, das Wort das du anstelle von seltsam verwenden wolltest, ist realistisch


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

naja wie bereits von jemandem angesprochen die sache mit den rädern z.b.
aber ich denke das ichs einfach noch nicht so draufhab das heli fliegen


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Wort das du anstelle von seltsam verwenden wolltest, ist realistisch


 
Realistisch würde ich es bei weitem nicht nennen. Ich würde es als vernünftig vereinfacht bezeichnen. Echte Hubschrauber sind quasi immer instabil und müssen vom Piloten im Zaum gehalten werden, vor allem im Schwebeflug. Diese Arbeit wird einem vom Spiel nahezu vollständig abgenommen, ebenso der Umgang mit dem Heckrotor.

Ich würde mich ja freuen, wenn es im fertigen Spiel eine Option gäb, die Flugphysik von Take on Helicopters zu nutzen. Technisch wird das wohl kein allzu großes Problem sein, man müsste halt für jeden der Hubschrauber ein Flugmodell programmieren. Und genug zum Rumfluchen hätte ich auch, im Umgang mit Helikoptern bin ich nämlich alles andere als talentiert  Solche Kleinigkeiten wie Rollen am Boden sollten aber auch mit vereinfachtem Flugmodell möglich sein. Das hat mir schon in Arma II und den Vorgängern gefehlt. Die Räder sind schließlich nicht nur zur Dekoration dran.


----------



## golani79 (19. April 2013)

Hab noch keinen Hardcore Hubschraubersimulator gespielt - aber das Flugverhalten hat sich für mich in ArmA doch ziemlich realistisch angefühlt.
Wennst nen Fehler machst, hast Probleme 

Andere Spiele verzeihen viel mehr als ArmA - zumindest hab ich das Gefühl.

Kann man in ArmA nicht komplett mit Pedalen etc. spielen? Da müsste dann doch auch einiges möglich sein von den Manövern oder täusch ich mich da?

Hab den Heli bisher halt auch nur mit M/T gesteuert, was ja alles andere als optimal ist


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

Kann man mit M/T spielen und nur wenn man heli fliegt controller benutzen und wenn ja wie stellt man das ein ?


----------



## golani79 (19. April 2013)

Du kannst On the Fly von M/T auf Controller und zurück wechseln - nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob in der Alpha schon die volle Controllerunterstützung drinnen ist.

Hab das nämlich auch mal probiert und es haben einige grundlegende Steuerungsmöglichkeiten nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab noch keinen Hardcore Hubschraubersimulator gespielt - aber das Flugverhalten hat sich für mich in ArmA doch ziemlich realistisch angefühlt.
> Wennst nen Fehler machst, hast Probleme
> 
> Andere Spiele verzeihen viel mehr als ArmA - zumindest hab ich das Gefühl.
> ...


 
Kann man. Ich spiele Arma III Alpha derzeit mit, wenn ich fliege, auch mit Ruderpedalen, TrackIR und Flightstick. Konsequenterweise müsste ich zum Fahren auch noch mein Lenkrad aufbauen, aber dann habe ich keinen Platz mehr auf dem Schreibtisch und komme nicht mehr an die Ruderpedale für den Hubschrauber 

Die einzige Hardcore-Helisimulation (obwohl FSX und Take on Helicopters auch schon recht realistisch sind), die ich bisher gespielt habe, war DCS Black Shark (Kamow KA-50 Simulator) und das ist schon ziemlich heftig, auch mit Flightstick und Ruderpedalen. Wie ich oben schon schrieb: Die Dinger sind wirklich immer instabil (sogar der KA-50, der auch ne Menge Automatiksysteme hat) und man ist wirklich ständig nur dabei den Helicopter vom Abdriften abzuhalten. Würden sich die Helikopter in Arma II/III realistisch fliegen lassen, wäre wohl weniger als 1% der Spieler (ich zähle mich eindeutig nicht dazu) in der Lage, vernünftig zu fliegen.



xXSironimoXx schrieb:


> Kann man mit M/T spielen und nur wenn man  heli fliegt controller benutzen und wenn ja wie stellt man das ein  ?


 


golani79 schrieb:


> Du kannst On the Fly von M/T  auf Controller und zurück wechseln - nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob in  der Alpha schon die volle Controllerunterstützung drinnen ist.
> 
> Hab das nämlich auch mal probiert und es haben einige grundlegende Steuerungsmöglichkeiten nicht funktioniert.


 
Geht problemlos, sowohl als auch. In der Arma Reihe kann ich sehr gut mit Maus und Tastatur fliegen, man braucht auch nicht allzu viele Tasten. Wenn du einen Joystick hast, kannst du den in der Steuerung einfach als zusätzliches Steuergerät auswählen und dann sowohl weiter mit Maus und Tastatur fliegen, oder wenn dir danach ist, mit dem Joystick oder Gamepad oder womit auch immer du steuern willst. Ich kenne wenige Spiele, die in Sachen Steuerung so viele sinnvolle Optionen bieten, wie die Arma Reihe, da kann man einfach alles einstellen. Man muss sich halt nur einmal die Arbeit machen. Das ist nicht kompliziert, dauert halt nur ein Weilchen (sollte aber auch nicht länger als 15 Minuten dauern).


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

naja wir werden es sehen...


PS: ich werd wohl keiner von den elitepiloten sein....
was ich ein bischen blöd find ist das nur wenige helis bordwaffen haben oder so ein eingebaues mg?
villeicht hab ich auch nur auf den falschen Servern gespielt...


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2013)

xXSironimoXx schrieb:


> naja wir werden es sehen...
> 
> 
> PS: ich werd wohl keiner von den elitepiloten sein....
> ...


 
Übung macht den Meister. Ich finde, man kann in Arma auch mit Tastatur sehr gut und präzise fliegen und kämpfen. Bisher gibt es in Arma III ja noch nicht viele Hubschrauber. Eine bewaffnete und eine unbewaffente Version des Kamow und eine bewaffnete und eine unbewaffnete Version des Littlebird. In der Vollversion wird es aber sicher noch weitere Helikopter (u. a. richtige Kampfhubschrauber wie den Comanche) geben, und wenn dir das noch nicht reicht: Die Mod-Community ist jetzt schon gigantisch. Es wird nicht lange dauern und du wirst mit Waffen, Fahr- und Flugzeugen aller Art totgeworfen.

Noch ein Tipp: Benutz den Editor. Setz dich einfach in einen der Hubschrauber und setze ein paar Ziele auf die Karte. Das ist mit ein paar wenigen Mausklicks erledigt und du kannst in Ruhe außerhalb von vorgegebenen Missionen oder Multiplayermatches üben. Das gilt selbstverständlich nicht nur für Hubschrauber, sondern für alle Arten von Waffen und Fahrzeugen.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

heißt der nicht Apache ? oder bin ich blöd?

und was ist mit DAYZ es gibt doch hundert pro jemanden der ne gute mod die vielleicht sogar das alte übertrifft raubringt.
Das wär dann natürlich nicht gut für die Verkaufszahlen der DayZ Standalone die aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch nur mit der Arma 2 Engine kommt...


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2013)

xXSironimoXx schrieb:


> heißt der nicht Apache ? oder bin ich blöd?
> 
> und was ist mit DAYZ es gibt doch hundert pro jemanden der ne gute mod die vielleicht sogar das alte übertrifft raubringt.
> Das wär dann natürlich nicht gut für die Verkaufszahlen der DayZ Standalone die aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch nur mit der Arma 2 Engine kommt...


 
Der Apache ist auch ein klassischer Kampfhubschrauber, allerdings ziemlich teuer, groß, schwer und laut. Der Comanche war ursprünglich als leichter Unterstützungs- und Aufklärungshubschauber geplant, der auch voll kampftauglich sein sollte, quasi der kleine Bruder des Apache. Allerdings wurde der Comanche vor einigen Jahren eingestellt, da das Projekt erstens zu teuer wurde und man zweitens wohl nicht mehr 100%ig von seiner Nützlichkeit überzeugt war. Im Grunde konnte der Comanche nämlich nicht viel, was der Apache nicht konnte. Hauptvorteil waren Stealth-Eigenschaften, aber dafür gab es ja inzwischen die F-22 Raptor als Kampfflugzeug und die kleinere F-35, die auch immer teurer und problematischer wird. In Arma III will man, wenn man diversen Trailern glauben darf, aber den Comanche einbauen, was mir persönlich gut gefällt. Einen Apache wird es aber garantiert auch geben, spätestens später als Mod und mindestens so gut (wenn nicht sogar besser) wie von von den Arma Machern selbst gemacht.

Zu DayZ kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich das Projekt in letzter Zeit nicht mehr großartig verfolgt habe. Die Engine ist wohl eine erweiterte bzw. spezialisierte Version der Arma II Engine, zumindest in der Standalone Version. Arma III wird sich aber garantiert nicht daran verschlucken, da die Zielgruppen ziemlich unterschiedlich sind und die Arma Macher nebenbei auch noch eine Profiversion von Arma unter dem Namen VBS (Virtual Battle Space) vertreiben.

Arma III wird garantiert auch noch einige spezielle Features bekommen, die mit der alten Engine nicht möglich sind. Ich mache mir da keine Sorgen. Die Arma Reihe hat eine sehr treue Fandgemeinde und Mod-Community, die das Spiel garantiert nicht fallenlassen werden. Dazu kommen halt noch viele neue Spieler, die entweder durch DayZ oder die Promotion und die Alpha Version angefüttert werden. Ich bin üerzeugt, dass Arma III der bisher größte Erfolg von BIS werden wird.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

Hast echt viel Ahnung - hut ab  
UND an wen wird dieses VBS verkauft ? ANs Militär ? ( wenn es wirklich so eine hardcore simulation ist )


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2013)

xXSironimoXx schrieb:


> Hast echt viel Ahnung - hut ab
> UND an wen wird dieses VBS verkauft ? ANs Militär ? ( wenn es wirklich so eine hardcore simulation ist )


 
Es wird hauptsächlich vom Militär genutzt, im Grunde kann es sich aber jeder kaufen. Ob sich das bei den Preisen lohnt, ist allerdings ein ganz anderes Thema. Es ist halt tatsächlich eine taktische Trainingssimulation, kein Spiel (auch wenn man es spielen kann). Mit diversen Addons kommen da schnell mal 5 oder 6-stellige Beträge vor der Null zusammen.

https://store.bisimulations.com/

Arma II mit Mods bietet aber fast genauso viele Möglichkeiten und kostet nur einen Bruchteil. Diverse Mods, die den Realismus enorm erhöhen, wird es später garantiert auch für Arma III geben (die ACE 3 Mod und ACRE würde ich im Auge behalten, wenn du online und im Team spielen willst).


----------



## golani79 (20. April 2013)

Ich spiel ja nicht sooo oft irgendwelche Simulatoren - aber ich zähle schon IL2 und Birds of Prey etc. zu meinen "Besitztümern" 

Ich glaub, ich werd mir schon irgendwann mal nen anständigen Flightstick + Pedale + Track IR zulegen.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (20. April 2013)

kann man damit denn dann auch " besser " fliegen?


----------



## xXSironimoXx (20. April 2013)

ne andere Frage:
wird es auf deutsch escheinen oder wird es ein deutsches Sprachpaket geben ?


----------



## golani79 (20. April 2013)

Mit den oben genannten Peripheriegeräten kannst halt präziser steuern bzw. spielt es sich realistischer als mit M/T / Gamepad.

Bzgl. Sprache weiß ich leider nichts.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. April 2013)

Was die Sprache angeht: Bisher kamen zu Operation Flashpoint + Addons, Arma I + Addon, Arma II + Addons jeweils deutsche Versionen auf den Markt, daher würde ich mir darum keine Sorgen machen. Derzeit ist es halt noch eine Alphaphase, da ändert sich bis zum Release garantiert noch eine MENGE.

Man kann mit der Zusatzhardware halt ein paar Manöver fliegen, die mit Maus und Tastatur nur schwer möglich wären, aber generell reichen Maus und Tastatur völlig aus, solang keine komplexere Flugphysik eingebaut wird. TrackIR, Ruderpedale, Flightstick usw. bringen bei Arma hauptsächlich ein realistischeres Mittendringefühl, aber kaum spielerische Vorteile. Ich spiele aber nebenher ein paar andere Flugsimulationen, u. a. IL-2, Rise of Flight und FSX, da macht sowas schon Sinn. Muss aber halt jeder selbst wissen, für Arma III allein würde ich's aber wie gesagt nicht kaufen. TrackIR würde noch am ehesten Sinn machen, da man sich halt ohne Maus und Tastatur jederzeit vollständig umschauen kann, während man ansonsten ständig die Alt-Taste + Mausbewegung dazu bräuchte. Aber auch das klappt ganz gut ohne, wenn man es so gewohnt ist.

Evtl. lohnt es sich da ja, auf Oclulus Rift zu warten, ich bin da jedenfalls sehr gespannt (habe nur die Sorge, dass ich dann die Tastatur nicht mehr sehe).


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2013)

xXSironimoXx schrieb:


> ne andere Frage:
> wird es auf deutsch escheinen oder wird es ein deutsches Sprachpaket geben ?


 
Ich denke mal, es wird so wie immer sein: Es gibt irgendwann deutsche Menüs, Bildschirmtexte und Untertitel. Die Sprachausgabe der Soldaten wird aber wohl beim Original bleiben.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (25. April 2013)

Mir ist vorhin was sehr komisches passiert:
Ich hab Arma gespielt bin in einen Server gegangen, der hat gelaggt, dann bin ich rausgegangen, dann in den Editor und was getest.
Beim Preview dann ist mein Typ in die Luft geschwebt und auf dem Bilschirm stand:
Stop trying play this game. If you get rid of me ... ( ein paar komische Zeichen und Buchstaben ohne Bedeutung) und Mein Typ ist immer weitergeschwebt.
Auch in Steam habe ich ganz viele nachritchten von nem Freund gekriegt: hat immer " para nok" geschrieben.
dann wurd mir das zu bunt und ich hab steam beendet.

Kann es sein das mein SteamAcount über Arma oder so gehackt wurde?

hab STeam gerade nochmal neu gestartet und jetzt schickt mir mein "Freund" einen link oder so 
1. #code/5283/arma3Alpha/hackdetekter/sucsess

2.#code/5283/arma3Alpha/hackdetekter/initiation/global bann

hilffeeee


----------



## INU-ID (31. Mai 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5yeXvqF184

Weitermachen


----------



## LowriderRoxx (1. Juni 2013)

Heute gibts den ersten Pre-E3 Livestream. Gezeigt werden sollen ein paar Grundlagen des Erstellens/Bearbeitens eigener Szenarien, inklusive einiger Waffen und Fahrzeuge, die erst mit der Beta freigeschaltet werden.

Ablaufen wird das Ganze wieder über Twitch.tv, Beginn ist 19:00.


----------



## Omega_1 (7. Juni 2013)

Wenn jemand arma 3 alpha lite steam keys braucht, ich habe gestern 500 gekriegt, schickt mir ne pm oder antwortet hier.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2013)

Die Betaphase beginnt übrigens am 25.Juni: Bohemia Interactive @ E3 2013 - DISCUSSION - Page 13


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juni 2013)

Hab gerade herausgefunden, dass man über Steam offenbar schon jetzt Zugang zur Beta hat. Einfach Rechtsklick auf Arma 3 Alpha, weiter über "_Eigenschaften_", dann auf "_BETAS_" und dann "_development - Development Build_" auswählen. Ich bin gerade noch am runterladen (mein Internet ist ein bisschen lahm) und kann daher noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Im schlimmsten Fall funktioniert es halt (noch) nicht. Ich schreibe später nochmal was dazu, falls ich heute noch dazu komme die Version auszuprobieren.

*edit*

Ok, ich hab jetzt mal reingeschaut. Es ist tatsächlich eine Betaversion und es gibt eine Menge neuen Content. Waffen, Infantrietypen, Hubschrauber, Schützenpanzer ... bisher nicht gesehen hab ich Flugzeuge und Kampfpanzer. Auch sind die neuen Fahrzeuge zwar optisch soweit fertig, aber es fehlen noch einige Dinge wie z. B. Cockpits oder die Picture-in-picture Funktion bei Rückspiegeln, Bildschirmen usw. Ich denke mal, daran wird noch fleißig gearbeitet.

Was mich ein wenig stört: Viele Fahrzeuge (vor allem die Hubschrauber) wurden umbenannt. Warum man das gemacht hat, weiß ich nicht, aber der Comanche z. B. heißt jetzt Black Foot, eine modifizierte Mi 28 gibt es auch unter einem anderen Namen. Auch die Littlebirds aus der Alpha wurden umbenannt. Merkwürdigerweise ist dafür aber der Militärlastwagen HEMTT unter seinem Originalnamen im Spiel.

Aber was soll's: Es ist ja noch eine Beta, vielleicht muss man sich noch um diverse Lizenzen usw. kümmern. Auf jeden Fall erkennt man, was dargestellt werden soll und die Optik ist schonmal sehr gelungen, wenn auch teilweise für Arma Verhältnisse sehr futuristisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. August 2013)

Heute gab es ein großes Update über Steam:
SPOTREP #00009 | Beta Hub | Arma 3 Beta | Official Website



> *CHANGELOG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2013)

Mittlerweie ist der erste Teil der Kampagne verfügbar:



> Wie Morphicon und Bohemia Interactive mitteilen, kann der erste Teil der Kampagne von Arma 3  jetzt heruntergeladen werden. Damit füllen die Entwickler etwas das  narrative Gerüst des Spiels, welches bisher nur mit Multiplayer und ein  paar Szenario-Missionen ausgestattet war.
> 
> _"In der ersten  Episode lernen die Spieler den Protagonisten Ben Kerry kennen, einen  US-Soldaten, der an einer Friedensmission der NATO im Mittelmeerraum  teilnimmt. Nach einem Bürgerkrieg und einigen Jahren unruhigen  Waffenstillstands befindet sich die Region immer noch in einem labilen  Zustand. Die von den USA angeführte Mission steht nun in der Endphase –  die Streitkräfte ziehen stufenweise ab. Das entstehende Machtvakuum auf  der Insel Altis füllt die CSAT  (Canton-Protocol-Strategic-Alliance-Treaty) zügig auf und sorgt für neue  Spannungen. Ein brisanter Krisenherd entsteht und die Situation kann  jederzeit eskalieren. Die Spieler müssen sich in der Rolle von Ben Kerry  diesen Herausforderungen stellen."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Evil77 (1. November 2013)

Morgen,

hat noch jemand Probleme mit der Kampange? Bei mir friert das Spiel öfters ein! Aber im großen und ganzen kommt mal wieder OFP-Feeling auf!


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2014)

Den 2.Teil der Kampagne gibt es nun als Update:



> *Arma 3: Zweites Kampagnen-Update veröffentlicht*
> 
> Die Kampagne von Arma 3  wird bekanntermaßen in Form dreier Updates nachgereicht. Nachdem  "Survive" Ende Oktober von der Leine gelassen wurde, hat Bohemia heute  das zweite Update veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2014)

Neuer kostenloser DLC für den Mehrspielermodus angekündigt:



> *Arma 3: Zeus-DLC - Wenn Götter mitspielen...*
> 
> Während man noch dabei ist, die Arbeit am nächsten Kampagnen-Paket  abzuschließen, hat Bohemia heute noch ein kostenloses Zusatzpaket für  den Mehrspieler-Modus angekündigt.
> 
> ...



Und hier noch der Trailer dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2rq3SeIl-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2014)

Der letzte Teil der Kampagne wird nächste Woche veröffentlicht:



> *Arma 3: Drittes Kampagnen-Paket wird am 20. März veröffentlicht
> 
> *Nach Survive und Adept wird Bohemia Games mit Win die Kampagne von Arma 3 abschließen. Wie das Studio heute mitteilt, wird das letzte Zusatzpaket am 20. März vom Stapel laufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evil77 (20. März 2014)

*Arma 3: Finaler Kampagnen-DLC "Win" erschienen*



                                                               (PresseBox) (München, 20.03.2014)                      Peter Games und Bohemia Interactive veröffentlichen heute  die dritte und letzte Episode der Einzelspielerkampagne zur  PC-Militärsimulation Arma 3. Der Kampagnen-DLC "Win" schließt die  Geschichte um den Infanterie-Soldaten Ben Kerry ab, der als Teil einer  NATO-Friedensmission in den Republiken Altis und Stratis stationiert  ist. Die dritte Episode erhalten Arma 3-Spieler ab sofort kostenlos per  Download auf Steam.


Die Kampagne von Arma 3 trägt den Titel "The East Wind" und umfasst drei  Episoden. Im ersten Kapitel "Survive" lernen die Spieler den  Protagonisten Ben Kerry kennen, einen US-Soldaten, der an einer  NATO-Friedensmission in den Republiken Altis und Stratis teilnimmt. Der  zweite DLC "Adapt" knüpft direkt an die Ereignisse der ersten Episode  an: Nach einem gescheiterten Truppenrückzug sind Kerry und seine Einheit  auf der Insel Stratis gefangen und versuchen auf die Nachbarinsel Altis  zu fliehen. Die Spieler müssen mithilfe der Guerilla-Kriegsführung nun  einen wesentlich stärkeren Gegner besiegen. Der dritte Teil "Win" zeigt  die Lage im Mittelmeerraum, wie sie weiter eskaliert: Die NATO-Truppen  stehen am Rande eines ausgewachsenen Kriegs gegen die AAF-Streitkräfte  und der CSAT-Armee. Die Spieler müssen ihre Fähigkeiten und Erfahrenheit  bündeln, um den Krisenherd aufzulösen.

Mit der letzten Kampagnen-Episode "Win" erhalten die Spieler weitere  neue und umfangreiche Inhalte für die Arma 3-Sandbox. Die zwei Flugzeuge  A-164 Wipeout und To-199 Neophron liefern ein breites Spektrum an  taktischen Möglichkeiten für NATO und CSAT. Ferner bietet die separate  Fixed-Wing-Showcase-Mission ein aufregendes Szenario und gleichermaßen  idealen Schauplatz für die A-164, das Nachfolgemodell der legendären  A-10. Das neue Transport-Fahrzeug Tempest ermöglicht verschiedene  Transportvarianten für etwa Nutzlast, Treibstoff, Medizin, Reparatur und  Munitionsnachschub. Updates gibt es auch auf dem 270 Quadratkilometer  großen Inselgebiet Altis: Hier zählen ein neues Leichtathletikstadion  und eine verlassene Hotelanlage zu den Highlights.

Die dritte Kampagnen-Episode "Win", inklusive neuen Vehikeln und  weiteren Inhalten, erhalten Arma 3-Spieler ab sofort via automatischem  Download auf Steam.

Quelle: Arma 3: Finaler Kampagnen-DLC "Win" erschienen - Morphicon Limited - Pressemitteilung


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2014)

Naja ich warte auf eine Gold Edition. A) ist dann schon alles gepatcht, B) sind die Kampagnen dann sicher mit dabei C) gibts eventuell dazu Addon-Material.und D) kostet das Spiel dann sicher nicht mehr so viel wie zum Release.


----------



## golani79 (20. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ich warte auf eine Gold Edition. A) ist dann schon alles gepatcht, B) sind die Kampagnen dann sicher mit dabei C) gibts eventuell dazu Addon-Material.und D) kostet das Spiel dann sicher nicht mehr so viel wie zum Release.


 
Habe glaub ich ~ 25€ bezahlt - ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich viel (gabs als Early Access).
Kampagnen sind mittlerweile alle da - aber das war eh im Vorfeld bekannt, dass die nach und nach kommen.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass das Spiel eigentlich recht gut läuft. Auch was Bugs betrifft - klar, gibts von Zeit zu Zeit mal ein paar Problemchen mit der KI, aber ich denke nicht, dass sich die komplett vermeiden lassen in so einem komplexen Spiel.
Habe meinen Spaß daran - ob im SP oder MP.

Derzeit bin ich grade mitten in der 2. Kampagne. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad hat nochmal merklich angezogen, es macht aber Spaß. Bin schon gespannt, was mit dem 3. Teil der Kampagne noch geboten wird.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (20. März 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Derzeit bin ich grade mitten in der 2. Kampagne. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad hat nochmal merklich angezogen, es macht aber Spaß. Bin schon gespannt, was mit dem 3. Teil der Kampagne noch geboten wird.


Ich fand es beeindruckend, wieviel Spielraum das Missionsdesign dem Spieler noch lässt, den Schwierigkeitsgrad durch eigene Entscheidungen anzupassen. 

Als Beispiel sei mal die Mission bei Adapt genannt, in der man einen zuvor von CSAT/AAF konfiszierten Tanklaster aus deren Camp stehlen soll. 

Hält man sich direkt an den Plan und arbeitet sich durch die Wälder getarnt bis zu den beiden Camps durch, kann es recht knackig werden, wenn auf einmal die FV-720 auf den umliegenden Hügeln ins Geschehen eingreifen. Weicht man vom Plan ab und "konfisziert" unter Einsatz von Sprengstoff selber einen der Mora, kann man ohne viel Aufwand sämtliche CSAT-Einheiten im Tal ausschalten. Oder man lauert dem patrouillierenden Kuma mit Minen auf, repariert ihn mit dem leicht bewachten Zamak, und verarbeitet alles zu Brei, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.

Leider sieht es bei den MP-Missionen derzeit ziemlich mau aus. Xeno ist ausgestiegen, also wird Domination kaum mehr weiterentwickelt. Evolution ist quasi tot, Insurgency ebenfalls, Benny's CTI ist schwer zu finden. Alles nur noch Altis Life und Wasteland, die mich beide nicht die Bohne interessieren. 

Da sehnt man sich schon fast nach den Arma 2-Zeiten zurück, als zwar alles mit DayZ-Servern vollgestopft war, aber hier und dort wenigstens noch einzelne Insurgency- oder gemoddete Domination-Server gut besucht waren.


----------



## Evil77 (26. März 2014)

*von* 							Benjamin Jakobs 		 							*Veröffentlicht* 							 																	Dienstag, 25 März 2014															 						
 						 						 	 																 		 		 			Entwickler Bohemia Interactive verfügt zwar über  Dev-Kits von Xbox One und PlayStation 4, allerdings schließt man eine  Konsolen-Portierung von ArmA 3 definitiv aus.
„Für ArmA 3 haben wir es im Grunde ausgeschlossen", erklärt Projektleiter Joris-Jan van t' Land im Gespräch mit Eurogamer.
„Ich  selbst mag Konsolen wirklich sehr und würde das Spiel gerne darauf  sehen. ArmA 3 wurde von Beginn an jedoch nur für PC entwickelt und es  würde dem Spiel einfach nicht gerecht werden - eine Portierung wäre  nicht einfach. Man müsste verschiedene Dinge komplett umgestalten, etwa  die Steuerung oder das Interface. Bei ArmA 3 liegt das nicht im Bereich  des Machbaren. Was auch immer als nächstes kommt, ist aber mit größerer  Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Multi-Plattform-Titel."
Bohemia hatte laut  van t' Land auch schon versucht, ArmA 2 auf die Xbox 360 zu portieren,  jedoch bekam man es „nicht richtig" hin.
In den nächsten beiden  Jahren will sich das 50 bis 70 Mitarbeiter umfassende Team von ArmA 3  daher vornehmlich auf ArmA 3 konzentrieren.
„ArmA 3 werden wir  mindestens die nächsten beiden Jahre unterstützen", erklärt er.  „Entsprechende Pläne sind vorhanden. Was auch immer als nächstes kommt  [etwa ArmA 4], in diesem Jahr wird in puncto Pre-Production nicht viel  passieren. 2015 werden wir aber darüber nachdenken müssen, was als  nächstes kommt. Derzeit haben wir keine konkreten Pläne."
„Ich  denke, es wird etwas innerhalb dieses Franchises sein, aber wir wissen  noch nicht genau, was es sein wird. Und das Unternehmen wächst, wie du  gesehen hast - es gibt viele neue Büros -, also haben wir auch mehr  Ressourcen, um mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig zu tun."
Zuletzt hat  Bohemia den letzten der drei kostenlosen Kampagnen-DLCs für ArmA 3  abgeliefert, aktuell arbeitet man an einem neuen Spielmodus namens Zeus.
Ob  man künftig weitere Story-Inhalte abliefert oder sich eher auf  Gameplay-Änderungen konzentriert, soll von den Wünschen der Community  abhängen. Primär will man sich dabei jedoch auf die Infanterie  konzentrieren. Während der Entwicklung, als man im Oktober 2012 über das  Projekt sprach, kam man van t' Land zufolge zu dem Schluss, dass in  ArmA die Infanterie im Mittelpunkt stehen sollte.
Und laut  Bohemias Jay Crowe sollte es innerhalb von zwei Jahren ein komplett  neues Terrain für ArmA 3 geben, das sich „sehr" von Altis oder Stratis  unterscheidet. Vermutlich werde es auch neue Fahrzeuge, Waffen,  Missionsarten und Multiplayer-Modi geben.
„Wir sprechen hier nicht  von Waffen-Packs oder Texturen, sondern von signifikanten Mechaniken,  die das Spiel verändern", so Crowe. Einiges davon werde kostenlos sein,  für andere Dinge müsse man bezahlen.
Die Community möchte man  dabei nicht aufsplitten, daher sollen alle weiter auf den gleichen  Servern spielen können, selbst wenn ein Teil der Spieler nicht über die  Premium-Inhalte verfügt. Das sei „schwierig" zu designen, aber man  glaubt, eine Lösung dafür gefunden zu haben.
Weiterhin unterstützt  man natürlich den Steam Workshop und das Team arbeitet daran, vollen  Support für Add-Ons und Mods zu ermöglichen. Auch einen Mod-Wettbewerb  namens „Make ArmA Not War" hat man ins Leben gerufen, um das nächste  DayZ zu finden.
Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass DayZ mittlerweile das  erfolgreichste Spiel von Bohemia Interactive ist, auch wenn ArmA 3  selbst „ziemlich erfolgreich" war.
„Das gesamte Unternehmen ist  mit DayZ gewachsen", so Crowe. „Und ArmA 3 kann nur davon und von der  weltweiten Bekanntheit von Bohemia profitieren. Wenn man dadurch von  ArmA 3 erfahren hat, ist das toll - zuvor kannte man es nicht, aber  jetzt schon."


Quelle: ArmA 3: Bohemia schließt Konsolen-Versionen aus • Eurogamer.de


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2014)

Seit heute ist der oben genannte Zeus-DLC verfügbar. Dieser ist kostenlos und wird automatisch per Steam-Update geladen (etwa 768 MB groß).


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. April 2014)

Ich habe nun bereits rund 12 Stunden gespielt und befinde mich in der zweiten Kampagne "Adapt". Ich bin sehr von dem Spiel angetan, trotz meiner Unerfahrenheit, was Militärsimulationen angeht und den üblichen Arma-Machen in Sachen Technik und künstliche Intelligenz. 

Was mir aber abseits dessen Probleme bereitet, ist die Befehlsgebung, wenn man erstmal ein eigenes Team befehligen darf. Unnötig kompliziert, sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und in Krisensituationen einfach zu langwierig. Deshalb versuche ich es mit *Voice-Commands*. Vielleicht interessiert es ja ein paar andere Arma-Spieler. 

Dazu habe ich mir GlovePie runtergeladen. Muss nicht installiert, sondern einfach ausgeführt werden. Man startet die Anwendung PieFree und muss dann nur noch ein Skript eingeben, abspeichern und aktivieren, fertig. Das (deutsche) Skript findet man hier.

Weil das Programm auf die Windows-Spracherkennung zurückgreift, müssen die Sprachbefehle auch in Deutsch erfolgen. Für die meisten ohnehin die erste Wahl, dennoch verwirrend weil das Spiel nur auf deutsch untertitelt ist, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Und ich spiele es eben ohnehin auf Englisch und hätte auch dementsprechend die Befehle gegeben, aber nun gut. Man kann das Skript auch noch editieren, also die Befehle abändern, wenn gewünscht. Wenn man sich das Skipt anschaut, ist es eigentlich nicht schwer zu durchschauen.

Soweit funktioniert es, nur teilweise hat die Spracherkennung Probleme. Man kann zum Beispiel die verschiedenen Soldaten auswählen, indem man ihre Nummer sagt. Also "zwei" + "drei" wählt Soldat 2 und 3 aus. Wenn man es aber zu schnell hintereinander sagt, wählt das Skript nur Soldat 2 aus und geht dann in _Menü_ 3. Trotz deutlicher Aussprache passieren kleine Fehler, aber grundsätzlich funktioniert es und macht es mir persönlich deutlich leichter, Befehle per Spracheingabe zu geben, statt sie mühselig einzutippen. 

Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand was damit anfangen.


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2014)

Ich habe ja im anderen Topic geschrieben, dass ich mir da auch schon was angeschaut habe - als ich "damals" ein wenig recherchiert habe, bin ich auf dieses Tool gestoßen.
Articulate: Squad Voice Command Utility for Arma 3

Scheint sehr gut zu funktionieren, auch in englisch - war aber noch in einem frühen Stadium.
Weiß nicht, inwiefern sich da jetzt was verändert hat, aber da könnte man auch nen Blick reinwerfen.

Vlt. gibts ja noch andere Alternativen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Mai 2014)

*ArmA 3: Erweiterung, DLC-Pakete und Updates in Entwicklung*

Bohemia Interactive hat sich dazu geäußert, was sie in den nächsten Monaten mit ArmA 3  vorhaben. Grundlegend haben die Entwickler ihre "Roadmap" in drei  Kategorien unterteilt: Plattform-Updates, Download-Erweiterungen sowie  DLC-Inhalte und ein Add-on.

*Plattform-Updates*
Hierbei  handelt es sich um Verbesserungen des Basisspiels. Wenn alles nach Plan  läuft, soll Ende Mai ein Update veröffentlicht werden, das die  Steam-Workshop-Funktionalität ausbaut und fortan komplette  Modifikationen etc. unterstützt. Etwas später soll ein "Game-Launcher"  folgen, der das Starten von Mods erleichtern dürfte. Zudem ist ein  Trainingslager-Update (Bootcamp) geplant, das als Tutorial fungieren  soll. Neulinge sollen damit besser in das Spiel einsteigen können.  Gleichermaßen soll die Multiplayer-Performance optimiert werden.

*Download-Erweiterungen sowie DLC-Inhalte*
DLC-Pakete  sollen sich um spezielle Sandbox-Aspekte (Szenarien, neue Fahrzeuge und  Co.) drehen. Dabei versprechen die Entwickler, dass Features (also neue  Spielmechaniken etc.) kostenlos für alle Spieler zur Verfügung stehen  werden und Inhalte entsprechend Geld kosten werden. So soll die  Spieler-Basis nicht gespalten werden. Das erste DLC-Paket wird sich um  Helikopter drehen und u.a. das Flugmodell von Take On Helicopters  implementieren. Danach soll der Scharfschütze in den Mittelpunkt  gestellt werden. Details zu den DLC-Paketen sollen demnächst folgen.

*Add-on*
Für  Ende 2015 ist ein Add-on vorgesehen, das das Hauptspiel voraussetzen  wird - es ist also nicht als Standalone-Erweiterung wie ArmA 2:  Operation Arrowhead geplant. Auch wenn die Entwickler nicht ins Detail  gehen wollen, wird es einen neuen Geländetyp geben und der Editor soll  zu einem vollständigen 3D-Szenario-Editor umgewandelt werden.


Quelle


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2014)

*Arma 3: Millionen-Marke geknackt, DLC-Pläne erläutert*



Im jüngsten Blog-Eintrag teilt Bohemia Interactive mit, dass sich Arma 3  mittlerweile über eine Mio. Mal verkauft hat. Vor allem geht es dem  tschechischen Studio aber darum, seine DLC-Strategie für die  Militär-Simulation zu erläutern.

Das wichtigste Unterfangen: Zusatzinhalte sollen nicht die Community fragmentieren. Im Falle von Arma 2  hatte man dies gelöst, indem Spieler ohne DLC-Pakete grafisch  minderwertigere Modelle der neuen Objekte zu sehen bekamen. Dies sei  aber nicht optimal gewesen.

Bei Arma 3 wird es keine  Qualitätsunterschiede mehr geben, dafür ein paar wohlüberlegte  Einschränkungen, die je nach Inhalt variieren. Wer ein (nicht  erworbenes) DLC-Objekt verwendet, bekommt während der Zeit der Nutzung  eine kleine Hinweismeldung eingeblendet, die größer wird, je länger man  Gerät oder Fahrzeug einsetzt.

Ein weiteres Beispiel: Ein  Hubschrauber aus dem Hubschrauber-DLC-Paket kann man (ohne DLC-Kauf)  kann man im Editor ausprobieren. Im dazugehörenden Singleplayer-Szenario  und in Multiplayer-Partien kann man DLC-Hubschrauber als Passagier  nutzen und z.B. die Bordkanone betätigen, nicht aber als Pilot am  Steuerknüppel sitzen.

Wer Gefallen an den neuen Inhalten gefunden  hat, soll sie bequem aus dem Spiel heraus kaufen können. Sie sind dann  direkt freigeschaltet, da die Daten zu jenem Zeitpunkt ja schon  heruntergeladen wurden.

Als erster Testlauf für den Ansatz soll  übrigens da dienen, was einst als Aprilscherz seine Premiere feierte:  Arma 3 Karts. Für den Sonderpreis von 1,49 Euro gibt es ein Kart, einen  Fahrercharakter, eine neue Waffe (Signalpistole) sowie diverse  Rennherausforderungen. Ein Teil der Einnahmen geht ans tschechische Rote  Kreuz.

Etwas später werden zwei DLC-Pakete, Helicopters und  Marksmen, folgen, die separat jeweils 12,99 Euro kosten, als Bundle  (samt Kart-DLC) aber auch für 19,99 Euro angeboten werden.


Quelle


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2014)

Neuer Patch erschienen. Version 1.22: SPOTREP #00027 | Dev Hub | Arma 3


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2014)

ArmA 3: Update "Bootcamp" verfügbarPeter Games und Bohemia Interactive haben das Bootcamp-Update für Arma 3  veröffentlicht. Neue Trainingskampagnen für Einzel- und  Mehrspieler-Modi, "Virtual Training" und das "Virtuelle Arsenal" sollen  unerfahrene Spieler mit den Grundlagen des Spiels besser vertraut  machen. Zusätzlich bringt das Update Verfeinerungen beim Ermüdungssystem  sowie bei der Waffenträgheit - ebenso wie die Add-on-Integration in den  Steam Workshop.

Die Hersteller beschreiben die Neuerungen wie folgt:


 _"Der *Einzelspielermodus *von *Bootcamp *bietet  den idealen Einstieg in Arma 3. Ein kurzer Prolog vermittelt neuen  Spielern die Grundlagen der Infanterie: Den Kampf zu Fuß,  Vorgehensweisen, Navigation und Waffenhandhabung._

 _Der *Mehrspielermodus *von *Bootcamp *ist  für Veteranen eine großartige Möglichkeit neuen Rekruten beim Start in  Arma 3 unter die Arme zu greifen. Die Instruktoren können das  Zeus-System benutzen, um Neulingen Aufgaben und Herausforderungen in  Echtzeit zu stellen. _

 _*Virtual Training* ermöglicht den Umgang mit den  Grundlegenden Spielmechaniken in einer virtuellen Umgebung ohne  schmerzhafte Konsequenzen. Eine breite Auswahl an Themengebieten  konzentriert sich dabei auf die individuellen Spielelemente, bei denen  die Spieler, unterstützt von kontextsensitiven Hinweisen und Tipps,  durch die Erfüllung einfacher Aufgaben geführt werden._

 _Das *Virtuelle Arsenal *ist eine neue Oberfläche  zur Betrachtung von Charakteren, Ausrüstung und Waffen, welches das  Durchscrollen und Ausprobieren von Spielgegenständen, die Konfigurierung  benutzerdefinierter Spieleinstellungen und den Export als Skript  ermöglicht. Die Skripte lassen sich dann im Editor, anderen Spielmodi  (Zeus), oder Modifikationen verwenden."_
 
_"Zusätzlich zu den neuen Inhalten hat Bohemia Interactive  ebenfalls die Möglichkeit genutzt, das Ermüdungssystem und die  Waffenabweichung und -Verzögerung in Arma 3 weiter zu verfeinern. Die  Abweichung der Waffe und ihre Trägheit sollen die natürlichen Vorteile  von leichteren und kompakteren im Vergleich zu relativ unhandlichen  Feuerwaffen - speziell im Nahkampf - simulieren. Für Arma 3 bedeutet  das, dass Spieler sich so schnell drehen können wie sie möchten, ihre  Zielerfassung aber erwartungsgemäß langsamer erfolgt, wenn sie  schwereres Geschütz mit sich führen. Während Spieler weiterhin immer in  der Lage sein werden zu rennen, wird ihre Bewegungsrate dabei aber jetzt  vom Gewicht ihrer Ausrüstung, ihrem gesundheitlichen Zustand und der  Einteilung ihrer Ausdauer beeinflusst."_

Das Bootcamp-Update  ist kostenlos für alle Besitzer von Arma 3 erhältlich und wird via  Steam automatisch heruntergeladen und installiert.

Quelle





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JcCStDGwXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## pacolitt (18. August 2014)

best  ranking list for free Arma 3 servers


----------



## n1salat (8. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J6Wl2tAOTHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



ich hab hier mal nen kleinen Missionmitschnitt von einem unseren Clan Events.

wollte es nur mal in den weiten welten des Internet's verbreiten - hoffe das ist hier genehm im thread 

Falls euch das Video zusagt und ihr Spass habt an dieser Art von Arma - könnt ihr mich gern mal im Steam anschreiben(oder hier) - wir suchen immer neue leute


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2014)

Für ArmA 3 wurde heute ein neuer, riesiger Patch (1,2GB) veröffentlicht:



> FROM: Project Lead
> TO: Arma 3 Users
> UNIT: Main Branch
> ACTIVITY: Game Update: 1.32 (Fixathon, New script commands, New event handlers, Weapon Inertia)
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2014)

Für ArmA 3 ist ein neuer Patch erschienen:   SPOTREP #00037 | Dev Hub | Arma 3


----------



## Breaker86 (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich habe ein Großes Problem mit Meinen Logitech 3d pro Joystick.
Ich kann Arma 3 ganz normal starten ( immer als Admin) dort erkennt er den Joystick.
Wen ich dann im Game bin stelle ich alles ein, er steht auch in der Liste Controller...
Ab und an ist er auf einmal wieder deaktiviert.. Was mache ich falsch? USB Port auch schon gewechselt Software Installiert Profil angelegt und damit gestartet ebenfalls nach einer zeit ist er automatisch deaktiviert? 

Das nervt ein wenig wisst ihr noch einen Rat? 

Vielen Dank im Vor raus und grüße


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2015)

Für ArmA 3 wird auf der E3 PC Gaming Show auch was neues angekündigt werden: E3 2015 PC Gaming Show Countdown | Arma 3


----------



## UnrealCrew (8. Juni 2015)

*[GER] Altis Life Housing|Neues Rebellen System|Startgeld|Marksmann DLC| Paintball|Kartbahn | vers. EVENTS*
Komm zu uns. Wir suchen noch Cops, Medic und Repair Service unter anderem und sind ein frischer Server der gut im Wachstum ist.
TS: 81.169.175.175 
Server IP: 85.214.104.164:2302
JOBS IN ALLEN BEREICHEN ZU VERGEBEN!
- 100.000$ Startgeld
- Gang System
- Housing
- Umfangreiches Rebellensystem! (Rebell ist nicht gleich Rebell)
- Großes Farmsystem!
- Komplett eigene Map
- Eigene Kartbahn
- Eigene Paintball Arena
- Uvm…
www.unrealcrew.de


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2015)

Neue Infos und Trailer zum kürzlich erschienen Nexus Update: Arma 3: Nexus-Update im Trailer vorgestellt


----------



## GreyWolf533 (21. Januar 2016)

Hier habe ich eine News Zusammenfassung aus Januar 2016:
SITREP #00139 - Community - ArmAWorld

Hier ist eine der aktiven Community's im deutschsprachigen Raum:
ArmAWorld.de

Hier sind COOP Spiele und Events mlglich, ohne Mods für ArmA Neulinge:
ArmA Geco 
GeCo - German Coop Community


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2016)

Das große Eden-Update wurde veröffentlicht: Arma 3: Umfangreiches Eden-Update veröffentlicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Oktober 2016)

Für ArmA 3 sollen noch 5 Downloaderweiterungen erscheinen: 
Arma 3: Fünf Download-Erweiterungen angekündigt: Jets, Panzer, Malden und mehr - 4Players.de


----------



## dPbvulkan (19. März 2017)

Ich bin sehr gespannt.  Hab jetzt erst mal RAM auf 32 GB erweitert, weil sich ArmA seit dem letzten Update locker 6-7 GB RAm schnappt und die 16 dann soll sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2019)

Für ArmA 3 ist eine neue Erweiterung erschienen: ArmA 3 Contact


----------

